# Is it true?



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 6, 2011)

So I was trying to give the guinea pig rescue group some celery, and they said that guinea pigs can't eat celery because it gets tangled in there intestines. I didn't see anything on the internet about it. Does any one know?


----------



## elevan (Dec 6, 2011)

IDK.  But at the same time I imagine that it's the "strings" that are a problem.  And if that's correct then those can be shaved off with a veggie peeler.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 6, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> IDK.  But at the same time I imagine that it's the "strings" that are a problem.  And if that's correct then those can be shaved off with a veggie peeler.


Oh what a wonderful idea! Thank you, that even helps me out with my kids and hubby!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 6, 2011)

If you don't cut the celery into small chunks they *could* choke on it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 6, 2011)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> If you don't cut the celery into small chunks they *could* choke on it.


I asked if I could cut them in small pieces, and they told me that the string could get tangled in their stomach and cause problems.:/


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think that should be an issue if the pieces are small enough.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I don't think that should be an issue if the pieces are small enough.


See that's what I thought too. They treated me like I was an idiot. They said, it's ok you will start getting it all, just do more research. Little do they know, I have done a lot of research. Just to make sure it was ok, I looked up celery before I took it to them. I was just more worried that they would think I am not a good candidate for the girls.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

the wonderpets can eat celery without choking. but then again they save animals all the time too so maybe they are exceptional. lol


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> the wonderpets can eat celery without choking. but then again they save animals all the time too so maybe they are exceptional. lol


 Thanks needed the laugh!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

lol that was the 1st thing I thought of. glad you recognized it & laughed. I would imagine some people (esp. with no kids) don't know what wonderpets is. 

It's a good question though. My mom razzed me once for giving the hamsters celery. The peeling of the outside & cutting it up is a really good idea. I'm sure you are a great adoptive mommy for taking the time to ask & they should feel that way too not make you feel like an idiot


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> lol that was the 1st thing I thought of. glad you recognized it & laughed. I would imagine some people (esp. with no kids) don't know what wonderpets is.
> 
> It's a good question though. My mom razzed me once for giving the hamsters celery. The peeling of the outside & cutting it up is a really good idea. I'm sure you are a great adoptive mommy for taking the time to ask & they should feel that way too not make you feel like an idiot


Lol, yeah I am sure. My kids love that show, it does get a little old after a while.  Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. When I look it up, it says that it's good for them to eat, but nothing about being careful. I wish that instead of making me feel dumb, they could have told me where they found that info at. I know I am a sensitive person, so who knows. Thank you for the confidence.


----------

